# Yesterdays nice bass



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

I caught this one yesterday, had some killer markings just wanted to share.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Not really a LM fan but that is one big,beautiful fish.

Congrats:B


----------



## Thumper (Mar 7, 2013)

NICE FISH ! - Congrats


----------



## slowhand03 (May 5, 2013)

Really is a beautiful fish!


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! It's by far the best looking bass I've caught so far this year.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice fish!!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Thats a hog, nice fish and welcome to the site


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome fish man.. any stats?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

93stratosfishnski said:


> any stats?


DON"T DO IT!!!

Congratulations, very nice fish!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a Florida strain, great color! Nice size too!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Good 1 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone and it was 20 inches long and just shy of 5 pounds.


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice! That's a good looking fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice fish.... Definitely pushing the 5lb limit.... Markings make it stand out as well.... Congrats....


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah those markings are pretty unique, makes me thing either a spotted bass largemouth hybrid or, a stocked florida strain. It just seems like more than your average LM to me. No mater what it is, AWESOME fish!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

What hole did you catch that on?


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Nice fish.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

good pics. congrats and thanks for sharing. she's a beast


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

That bass has some awesome color and genetics! Great pics man and congrats on a great catch!


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

beautiful fish. Sure looks like a spotted.


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah that fish definitely has some pop. Great color marking thats makes you want look at the fish.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

That's the new state record spot, cpr'd. Kudos my man.  Kinda does look like a hybrid or something. One things for sure, that's one of the prettiest green bass I've seen in a long long time.

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful green fish!:B


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

what a beautifully colored bass! i keep hearing "florida strain" but none of my florida bass are marked anywhere near that nicely.


----------



## Koehler97 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome bass. The markings don't seem that unusual. That are cool though. Congrats!


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

It's not a Spot, look at the mouth. Very nice fish in anyone's book!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That is one beautiful fish. A pig with really great color and markings. Great job!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

looks like you caught the cindy crawford of LMB.


----------



## gavennn (Jan 24, 2008)

awesome fish congrats


----------

